# Brookfield, MO Sis 2 yr old GSD



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

Listed as "Act Quickly" on Petfinder:










http://www.1-800-save-a-pet.com/pet1570618-ss.html

Sis 
I need a home & someone to love me. 


Pet ID #: 803394-4474 


Shelter: Linn County Humane Society 

Phone: (660) 258-3322 
- Let 'em know you saw "Sis" on 1-800-Save-A-Pet.com! 

Email: [email protected] 




Sis's info... 
Breed: German Shepherd Dog 
Size: X-Large 101 lbs (46 kg) or more 
Color: Tan/Yellow/Fawn - With Black 

Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 



Sis is: 
already spayed 
housetrained 
purebred 
not good with kids  
good with dogs 
not good with cats 
up to date with shots 


Sis's story... 
Sis is a 2 year old German Shepherd Dog. Sis is housebroken and current on all shots. She has also been spayed. She gets along with OLDER children but not little ones,and she loves ppl and other dogs.


Our dog adoption fee is $100 which includes spaying or neutering, distemper/parvo and rabies vaccinations and pyrantel deworming. Bordetella vaccination and heartworm testing can be arranged for an additional fee.
Our cat adoption fee is $30 which includes spaying or neutering, feline distemper and rabies vaccinations and pyrantel deworming. Feline leukemia testing and vaccination can be arranged for an additional fee. There's also the option of heartworm and bordatella for an additional $16.
Please email [email protected] or call 660-258-3322 for more information or an adoption application.

Act quickly to adopt Sis. Pets at this shelter may be held for only a short time. 
Shelter: Linn County Humane Society 

Pet ID #: 803394-4474 


Contact: Jerry Craig 

Phone: (660) 258-3322 
- Let 'em know you saw "Sis" on 1-800-Save-A-Pet.com! 

E-mail: [email protected] 

Website: http://linncountyhumanesociety.org 

Address: 29205 South Highway 11 
Brookfield , MO 
64628 


Come Meet Our Pets... 
The shelter is open Sunday through Saturday, 7 days a week,
at 9am to 11am & 4pm to 5pm 
Adoption days are Wednesday from 3pm to 4pm 
& Saturdays from 12pm to 2pm. 
Our Adoption Process... 
If you are interested in adopting a pet, we will email you an adoption application.
The adoption fee includes having the pet spayed or neutered and its distemper and rabies vaccination.
The fee for dogs is $100
The fee for cats is $30 
We Serve the Following Cities, Towns, and/or Counties... 
We serve Linn and surrounding counties. However, we also allow out of state adoptions.


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

bump


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

bump


----------

